# Merry Christmas



## Polar Bear (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas you filthy animals.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 25, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Merry Christmas you filthy animals.



You....complete me.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas all! 

I hope you enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## x SF med (Dec 25, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Merry Christmas you filthy animals.



I took a shower.

Merry Christmas and Bah Humbug to all!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## AKkeith (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmes everyone!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Ho Ho Fuckers!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Christmas, fuckers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2016)

What's worse than  reindeer peeing on your roof?  Santa coming down your chimney.


----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2016)

You spelled that wrong.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2016)

Dame said:


> You spelled that wrong.



Peeing?


----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2016)

Er, no.

ETA: Sorry. Maybe a little too much Christmas cheer.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 27, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 27, 2016)

Mac_NZ said:


> Merry Christmas guys.



Holy fucking Ghost of Christmas Past, WTF are you doing here, we thought you got eaten by a flightless bird or something.  Happy Friggin Christmas ya wanker.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 27, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Holy fucking Ghost of Christmas Past, WTF are you doing here, we thought you got eaten by a flightless bird or something.  Happy Friggin Christmas ya wanker.



You too bro, I've just been ridiculously busy.  Managed to get from 0-25% qualified on my carpentry in under a year but between working two jobs and shared custody of the boys my keeping you Yanks on the internet in check has been severely hampered.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2016)

One more Christmas pic before the year closes out -


----------

